# June 17 2014 bump buddies!!! by pinkpassion!!



## pinkpassion

Where are the ladies due on the same day as me?! Join me and let's stay connected!!!


----------



## x Zaly x

Yayyyy I found it :D I wonder how many more of us there is.. Xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay!!! :).. I don't know , hopefully they will find us!! Have you started buying anything yet? Did you find out if You're having another girl? I can't wait to welcome our baby girl to our family!!! She will be very loved!! We've bought quite a few things already!!


----------



## x Zaly x

Yes Iv bought a few bits for baby, neutral clothes though, as we aren't finding out the gender, we stayed team yellow with my dd and I just loved the not knowing and surprise I got at the end of all that hard work in labour lol. My scan is today at 4pm, even though we aren't finding out the gender I'm super excited to see baby again. We don't mind what we have anyway, we would love another girl but if it's a boy we would be over the moon as well because it would be nice to have one of each :) Congrats on your baby girl, you must be so excited, is this your first? Xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes, this is our first!! We are so excited!!! I've always wanted a house full of girls.. hubby would tape my mouth shut if he heard that lol!! So I am absolutely thrilled she's a girly!!! I can't wait until she's here!!
that's Awesome You're staying team yellow!! I wanted to so bad, but was outvoted by hubby and other family and then peer pressure and nub guessing got the best of me.. on 3 websites I had 100% girl guess... it was so cool!! And I had thought girl from day 1.. so I really wanted to know if I was right!! Good luck on your scan today!! Can't wait until mine tomorrow!!!


----------



## x Zaly x

Awwww that's lovely:) girls are really cute, plus you never get bored of dressing them, so many options lol. That is amazing how they all guessed girl! I put my scan pic on gender prediction and all said girl..I'm starting to wonder if it is now lol. My scan went really well today, everything if healthy with baby, couldn't believe how big it got! I'm really excited to meet my little bundle now. Good luck for your scan tomorrow! Let me know how it goes xx

my little bubble :cloud9:


----------



## pinkpassion

That is absolutely precious!!! Look at that sweet little nose!!! I can't remember if I guessed on your scan pic, I'll have to go take a peek!!
I'm excited about our scan.. I can't believe how in the span of two weeks I've gone from feeling her on the outside to really feeling her move around like crazy, to feeling her in two different places at once.. I feel like I'm starting to really learn her patterns, her sleep/wake patterns although sometimes she still throws me for a loop.
I can't believe how big she is! Everything says about 10 inches head to heel. That's Awesome!!! At my scan at the er a week and a half ago I couldn't believe the change in her growth.. so I know what you mean, and she should be even bigger when I see her tomorrow!!!


----------



## x Zaly x

pinkpassion said:


> That is absolutely precious!!! Look at that sweet little nose!!! I can't remember if I guessed on your scan pic, I'll have to go take a peek!!
> I'm excited about our scan.. I can't believe how in the span of two weeks I've gone from feeling her on the outside to really feeling her move around like crazy, to feeling her in two different places at once.. I feel like I'm starting to really learn her patterns, her sleep/wake patterns although sometimes she still throws me for a loop.
> I can't believe how big she is! Everything says about 10 inches head to heel. That's Awesome!!! At my scan at the er a week and a half ago I couldn't believe the change in her growth.. so I know what you mean, and she should be even bigger when I see her tomorrow!!!

Thank you, I know, I can't get over the nose either, I'm getting really excited now, all seems more real. I noticed you took a guess and said girl too hehe. I know what you mean about feeling baby move a lot, Iv noticed I can't feel baby a lot more too, like it's got its own wee patterns, so cute:) how did your scan go? Everything ok with baby? Xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Everything is perfect with her!! She is healthy and happy in there and absolutely no abnormalities!!! She weighs about 10 oz and has an adorable little face!!! I'll try to upload a pic!! My cervix is measuring great at 4.0 cm so I am off bedrest with restrictions like no lifting and low stress and take it easy.. but then after the appointment my mil took me to look at bedding so that was neat, but in the end I only ended up buying a big canvas for the room that I've had my heart set on, so we will decorate around that!!! &#9825;


----------



## x Zaly x

Awww!! That's great news, yeah try upload a pic, would love to see :) how come you we're put on bed rest? If you don't mind me asking lol. Hope everything is ok. A canvas, lovely. I can't wait to start organising for baby. I'm searching for the perfect pram for my little one. Have you bought one yet? Xx


----------



## pinkpassion

I was on bed rest because last Monday I had to go to the er after bad contractions and a glob of mucus.. so I was given Meds and iv fluids and put on pelvic/bed rest.. but since all has been well since and my cervix hasn't had much change I was taken off yesterday.. I'm so exhausted today, had done a bit of shopping and went and picked up three glider rocker chair today. We haven't bough a pram, I think that's the same as a stroller here? But we have registered for one for our baby shower.. what kind are you looking at?


----------



## x Zaly x

Oh dear..sound scary, getting contractions so soon. I'm so glad your ok now though and been taken off bed rest. Oh yeah sorry lol yes a pram is a stroller lol. I haven't made a decision yet, there are too many to choose from and we dont want to spend a ridiculous amount of money either. Xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Yea it was scary, but apparently my doctor said it's normal and as long as I'm not bleeding or leaking fluid I should be good.. which I have been, I really think that day I had had so much stress through the weekend (I'm talking serious stress, the kind where you can't breathe and crying so hard) but that situation is resolved and I am not going to let things get to me like that anymore.. it's so scary reading about people going into preterm labor.. my Dr said it seriously isn't very common and when it does happen there's generally a reason, not always but mostly.. so I'm going to take her words and feel more at ease..
I've been looking at all the different things and there are so many baby things to choose from, we aren't going crazy though and will only buy essentials.. it's hard to choose just one stroller because there's so many cute ones : )


----------



## x Zaly x

Oh no.. :( I hope your feeling better now. My hormones have been a bit out of whack, yesterday I was so emotional and crying over nothing, thank goodness I'm feeling better today. I know what you mean, we aren't going crazy either on the baby stuff, only buying the essentials too. I love your signature! Hannah.. Such a cute name, my sister had a baby two weeks ago and named her Hana :) xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Awe Thank you!!! It is such a beautiful name!! Congrats on your new niece!
I hear you on the hormones.. cry at the drop of a hat lol.. 

Have y'all thought of names? 

I've been working on the nursery this weekend, got the curtain stuff today and going to finish the painting so hubby can finish up the moulding in there and it will be all ready!! I can't wait until it's finished and I get to sit back and enjoy it!!!
My mil just bought the bedding yesterday much to my dismay... I told her I couldn't see the point in buying a $200 set when I could buy separate pieces that I liked better for much less.. but in the end we settled on one I like a lot and can mix and match other pieces with it.. so that will be fun getting it in!! 
We also picked up invitation materials (since we made our wedding invites, we decided to make the shower invites also) so I can't wait to see what they look like finished!! I'm going to be so busy the next few weeks, I really hope v-day gets here quickly for us!!! :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Also I added you to my sig!!! :) ... made it official!! We are bump buddies!!


----------



## x Zaly x

Sorry haven't stayed in touch, not been on In a couple of days. Thank you, she really is a wee cutie, can't get enough of her, makes me more excited to meet my own :) 

Names.. Dh is very fussy with names and we find it hard to come to a decision lol. We do both like a few though. Boys - Zeeshan and Zak girls - Zarina and Amaya. Those are favourites, it's just coming to a decision that's the hard bit lol.

That's great your nursery is coming along, sounds lovely, you will need to post a pic when it's finished, would love to see it. Baby will be sharing a room with dd so I have to split the room and make it special for the both of them. 

Baby shower invites! Exciting. I'm still pondering over if I should have one or not, they aren't that big here in the Uk but does sound fun, might just have a quiet one :winkwink:

Awww I'm in your sig :) I must say Im feeling rather special now:smug: xx


----------



## x Zaly x

Hello.. How's you and baby doing? Xx


----------



## pinkpassion

O we are doing good.. I've been so busy the last several days.. we just completely redid our garage, pulled out all the shelves, painted, bought new wall hanging cabinets and it looks Awesome!!! We have also been finishing the baby projects we've started but we don't have it all done yet. So still a lot of work to do.. Hannah is kicking me like crazy and being so active, it's such a relief to feel her bouncing around in there!! 
How have you and baby been?


----------



## x Zaly x

Wow sounds like you've been very busy organising, how exciting though :D we still have a lot to do.. But getting around to it slowly lol. 

Me and baby are great too, although Iv been having awful leg cramps and back ache the last week or so. Awww it is amazing isn't it:) my lol has been kicking me like crazy too, just makes you realise how real it's all becoming, there's actually a little person growing in there:) x


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes it is!!!! I just realized last night that you can actually see her move on the outside.. she's like a little soccer player in there bouncing from one side to the other, pretty cool!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Happy v-day to us!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

How are you doing? Hope all is well, it's going well here, just been getting stuff done.. we've finished her room and her closet now I just need to decorate and wash her clothes and bedding and it will all be ready!!


----------



## x Zaly x

Hey Hun! Sorry for the late reply. Things are going good here too. Although it's becoming quite uncomfortable to sleep now and the leg cramps are annoying. Are you getting any of this? Apart from that I'm enjoying the pregnancy and baby is still very active in there, dd is becoming more and more excited to meet her sibling which is really sweet. That's great news you have mostly everything done, I still have so much to do! Your way more organised than me lol. How exciting that Hannah's room is finished, I'd love to see it :D xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Oooooo I got a horrible leg cramp in the middle of the night in my calf muscle.. made me sit straight up in bed!!! It only happened the once.. I've been trying to eat bananas to help! I'll have to post pictures of her room!! It's all coming together and we have our baby shower in 4 weeks so then it should be completely finished and ready to go!! I'll post pics!! 
It's all so exciting!! I know your daughter must be so excited.. Hannah is so active all the time, it's rare for her to have a quiet day so when she does I get quite anxious.. luckily I have the trusty Doppler!! Anything exciting happening in your life the next month?


----------



## x Zaly x

That's what happens to me as well, makes me shoot right up, so horrible. Like you Iv been eating loads of bananas and oddly they have been a natural craving anyway like my body knows what it needs lol. Sounds like you have a busy month ahead of you, how exciting. I still haven't decided if I want a baby shower, my sisters were saying they might arrange a wee spa day or something because I don't like a big deal. Other than that Iv been de cluttering the house and major nesting has kicked in and I can't stop cleaning the house, I literally took all my energy out scrubbing the bathroom the other day lol xx


----------



## LaurenM.

Yay! Found you guys!!


----------



## x Zaly x

Hello Lauren and welcome. It's great to have another lady with the same due date. So exciting! Can't believe it's double digits day woohoo :D x


----------



## LaurenM.

I know! It's so crazy. The beginning of this pregnancy was so crazy for me...I can't believe that we're all so close to holding our sweetpeas!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Why are our tickers showing different numbers left?????? Now I'm confused... was Sunday double digits or was Monday.. o well.. it shows I'm the same gestation as yall but different number of days remaining.. guess my ticker wants me to have her a day early? 
Hi LaurenM, glad you found us!!! Ok ladies hubby and I are so close to finishing the nursey so soon I will post pics.. I can't wait!! I finished the curtains yesterday and I am so proud of myself for all the things we've homemade for her and done!!!

How are y'alls nurserys coming along, any pics? Hows your little bundles.. LaurenM do you know what your bundle is? Pink or Blue? xZalyx is team yellow which is so exciting!!!! 

OOOO and seeing our two little June babies that have already been born absolutely melted my heart!! I now now (about) what she looks like and how big she is!! It's scary also because I just want little Hannah to stay in until full term but every week we make it give them greater and greater chance of less complications so that is reassuring!! I'm just so thankful those two are doing so well!!! :)


----------



## LaurenM.

Hubby and I are super excited to welcome a little girl! Her name will be Avery Harper. We haven't done much with the nursery, just bought the essentials. My husband got laid off from work a week before we found out we were pregnant (3 weeks before Christmas >.<) but he will be going back in 2 weeks (YAY!!). 
It is odd that our tickers show different amount of days left. It's even from the same ticker site lol.


----------



## x Zaly x

Awww congrats on your pink bundle Lauren :) I wonder what I'm having.. So excited to find out lol. 

Pinkpassion That's great news you are almost finished the nursery, can't wait till you post pics. I still haven't really done anything is the kids room yet, still trying to organise myself, I'm so bad at this lol:dohh: I noticed the two little babies that were born early, made me so emotional to see them so tiny and fragile but what little fighters, im so glad they Re doing so well xx


----------



## LaurenM.

Quick question ladies...are either of you carrying really low? I feel like she's been super low in my pelvis and am only feeling these little kicks on my pubic bone/hip area. I'm sort of nervous but still feel her moving just not as much or as intense. Think this sounds normal?


----------



## pinkpassion

My girl is low often, it wasn't until just the last week and a half that she has moved more up and out, and now I'm feeling movement everywhere.. but like you I was so worried because she seemed to stay so low and it was a lot of pressure feeling.. But now she's moved.. But my mantra is if worried ALWAYS ask your dr/midwife because only you know your body and your baby :)..


Now, I had written a whole post and it isn't posted.. so why is that?! Technology hates me lol... Anyway.. 

What a beautiful name you've picked out Lauren!!

I can't wait to see what you're having Zaly!! I really wanted to be team yellow, but I have absolutely no will power or patience lol :haha:

Ladies, I have moved over to third tri early.. I relate more over there now anyway!!


----------



## LaurenM.

Thank you! For the info and for the compliment on the baby name. I'm thinking of going and getting checked out. I'm wondering if its just her position, but I'd really like to know for sure.


----------



## pinkpassion

Keep us updated on what they say!! :) Good luck hun!!!


----------



## LaurenM.

Sorry! I fell asleep last night. The doctor on call asked me to do the usual... Drink something cold and do a kick count. She kicked me about a zillion times lol. I got 16-17 kicks in one hour. She said everything sounded good but if anything changed to call back. 
I later down again after I got off the phone with her and she REALLY started kicking! And she must have changed positions because they were intense and up way higher. 
Can't help to be paranoid though. We didnt find out until I was almost 13 weeks that we were still pregnant. After a long intense bleed at 7 weeks (bordering on hemorrhage) they told us we miscarried. I had another bleed about 8 weeks after that with no period in between so I thought I might have had anther early miscarriage. I took a pregnancy and it was positive. I was never so devastated. Hubby forced me to a doctor. She sent me for an ultrasound as my hCG was through the rough. Low and behold I was 12w4d pregnant and had never miscarried to begin with. We found out just before Christmas and had the most thankful, incredible Christmas present. :)


----------



## pinkpassion

That's awesome!!! I think I remember reading that on the boards!! :).. I'm glad she stuck around!! I know what you mean about being incredibly nervous... after three losses I worry so much!! Her little kicks are so reassuring to me and I'm now feeling hiccups which is awesome!!! 
Glad she started moving for you!! I'm starting to learn my little girls pattern of sleep and awake, so it's been a little less stressful!!!


----------



## LaurenM.

Aww! I love the hiccups! I think I've felt them too, but she doesn't get them for long. Maybe 10 hiccups at a time. My son used to get them for 10-15 minutes at a time :)


----------



## x Zaly x

Hey ladies, sorry for late reply, my dd keeps me busy and I find it hard to get on bnb at times.

Glad baby is ok Lauren. Kicks down low are normal. I feel baby kicking all over the place now and I'm pretty sure there's a foot under my rib on the right as it's really uncomfortable but whatever baby is comfortable with I suppose lol. But now and again I feel kicks really low down on my bladder which makes me need to pee a lot, all part of the fun :) I love feeling hiccups, so far iv only felt them once but it's so cute! Just makes you realise how real it is.

Pinkpassion - that's exciting you moved over to third tri, I was actually thinking the same thing. I can't really relate to 2nd tri anymore but think I may as we'll wait till tuesday when I turn 27 weeks. Can you ladies believe we are already going to be 27 weeks! Time is flying now!! Xx


----------



## pinkpassion

It really is flying!!! Tomorrow (Monday) my new niece will be born!!! Then I have 5 other people around me pregnant all due between may and August! So with all the baby showers these next few months will fly by so fast!!!


----------



## x Zaly x

Hello bump buddies :) how we all doing? Xx


----------



## pinkpassion

I was just thinking yesterday I haven't heard from y'all in a while!!! All is well over here!! We have both baby showers this weekend and then it's going to be all about getting things done for baby!!! It's incredible to think we only have 10.5 weeks left and possibly less!!!!! I'm just so excited!!!


----------



## x Zaly x

Hey!! So sorry I never got back to you, I'm so forgetful lol. How was your baby showers? Hope you had a great time :) I know!! We don't have long left at all, I'm also very excited!! I got a pregnancy photo shoot done today by my sisters, the pics turned out great, going to post them to my journal soon. Iv also started washing baby's clothes and will start packing my hospital bag in the next few days. Have you started packing yours yet? Xxx


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes the baby showers were great!! We still have a lot that we didn't get, mostly people ignored the registry and just got us clothes but that's ok!!! We will get it all done!! I can't wait to see your pics!! I haven't done any yet, I need to get on it I just feel like my belly is still too little Lol... I've washed everything this week, bedding, blankets, clothes and everything else. I started packing my bag last week but don't have much in it Lol!!


----------



## x Zaly x

That's good they went well :) really? I feel really pregnant lol, I didn't want to wait any longer incase the rest of me got too chubby:dohh: wow your really organised, Iv only washed a few baby suits and blankets, still so much to do but I'm sure il get it done eventually lol xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Yea, some days I feel so big but it must be a lot of bloat those days, because then my belly barely feels big at all and I wonder how big she is! I had a dr appointment yesterday and they said all was well! My blood pressure is low (90/60) and she's still measuring a week and a half behind, but otherwise All was well! I just want to hurry up and get her here safe and sound! I wonder if Ill wish she was back in my belly once she's here... I may do pics around 33 weeks, it just depends! My friend took pics of us the other day for the baby shower and they turned out quite nice but in some you can't even tell I'm pregnant hardly.. Ill post one and show you what I'm talking about!


----------



## pinkpassion

Here it is... I feel like you can't even tell, Lol!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0475.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pinkpassion

But then, this was the same day taken 3 hours apart...... part of it's the angle and then part of it is that this pic was taken after eating Lol...
 



Attached Files:







P1050276.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 2


----------



## x Zaly x

Sorry for the late reply. That's good your appointment went well and baby is ok. You will definitely miss having her in your belly, most people miss their baby bump once it's gone, I did anyway the first time around and I know il miss it this time too. Awww what lovely pictures! You look absolutely gorgeous :) but yes I see what your talking about.. You look bigger in the second pic, Im sure your belly will sprout in the next few weeks now that the baby is putting on more weight xx


----------



## x Zaly x

It's May!! We are going to have out babies next month can you believe it!? I'm getting so nervous thinking about labour and birth, especially since last Friday when I was in hospital due to a infection and I heard a women coming on moaning in pain, freaked me out a bit lol. Starting my hospital bag today, i know, so unorganised lol, best your all packed and ready to go haha xx


----------



## pinkpassion

I can't believe we are so close!!!! It's so exciting and scary and I just can't wait!!! I just finished washing all the cloth diapers today and I can't wait to pack the diaper bag (waiting on it to come in, it was a special order from my mom and dad) I need to post pics of the nursery but I still have to do a few things to it!!! I am just so excited!!!


----------



## x Zaly x

We are full term today! Woohoo how are you feeling? X


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes!!!! Yay!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm feeling pretty good!!! Just having a lot of period pains and back aches that come and go! I keep thinking I'm going into labor.. only time will tell!! How are you feeling? I'm so excited to meet my daughter I just want her here so bad!!!


----------



## x Zaly x

Me too! A lot of period type pains, lower back ache and intense braxton hicks which shows it's not long to go at all, exciting! Not long for us!! I know what you mean, I'm so incredibly excited to meet my lo too! And more excited to see the look on DD face when she meets her bro/sis for the first time :D xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Aw I bet, and to find out what you're having!!! I bet that will be incredible!!!


----------



## x Zaly x

Yes!! I'm so excited to know if I'm having another princess or my first son!! Ahhh just can't take the wait anymore lol xx


----------



## LaurenM.

Hey ladies! Sorry for being MIA for so long! Is everyone still waiting on their LOs? 38 weeks tomorrow! So excited!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Still hanging on... *not a whole lot going on, still having back aches and period pains.. been sitting bouncing on my ball! Saturday I lost a small glob of my plug, but then last night I lost a huge glob of my plug, it was just barely blood tinged.. I'm hoping she decides to come soon!!!!


----------



## LaurenM.

I've been getting random contractions, period type pains, but no mucus plug. :-/ I just want to hold this little one already!


----------



## LaurenM.

Any updates!?


----------



## pinkpassion

She's finally here... here's my crazy unexpected birth story...So as y'all know from my other post my water broke on Sunday around 2 pm.. I'm group B strep positive so was told to go to hospital right away if rupture of membranes. So off we went, and here is the sequence of events that happened to bring our little beautiful girl into this world...
When I got there I wasn't contracting much, just about every 10 minutes... there was light meconium present and the Dr said labor needed to pick you or I'd have to get pitocin.. we talked and finally agreed to let things go for 12 hours with monitoring and antibiotics before doing anything else.. the contractions became every 3-5 minutes apart, and I labored naturally for 12 hours.. at my check at 2 am I had not changed at all, so I was started on potion... the contractions became absolutely awful and I had a ton of back labor!! I finally agreed to an epidural when the Dr finally convinced me I wasn't going to progress with tensing so much, but before we did the epidural I was given stadol to see if that could work first.. all stadol made me do was go insane.. I was seeing things, and I felt really out of control and it did absolutely nothing for the pain... so I then got the epidural!!!!
To make a long story short.... after the epidural I was on cloud 9, it was amazing!!!
I don't know how many people read my posts, but I've been having severe pitting edema on my legs that crept up into my lady parts, and under my bump! Which is why my doctor wanted to induce! And had me scheduled for Tuesday if it didn't happen before..
So with all the swelling the Dr was concerned about pushing baby out... I slowly progressed until around 11 am this morning I was an 8 at that point.. my epidural starred to fail, and I was having the worst pain in my pelvis, it was a grinding burning ripping pain and rectal pressure.. they redid the epidural and that helped, they thought I'd progress rather quickly from there. After 2 and a half hours it started failing again and I was having the same pains and pressure, so when I was checked she thought I was complete.. I started pushing and pushed three times when it was discovered I still had a lip of cervix and was really only at 9cm.... so she told me to stop pushing.. and I was given another bolus of meds for my epidural... 45 minutes later the process repeated itself, horrible pains, no progress, and at this point my swelling was so bad down in just lady bits, that the Dr could barely do a vaginal exam... after feeling the babies head and the swelling that was happening as a result of pushing and the pressure of the contractions my Dr decided I needed a c-section... I was very upset but also very much in pain, my body was trying to push and I couldn't stop it and since her head was stuck I was at high risk for uterine rupture.. so much to my dismay we proceeded with the c-section.... BUT here's the worst part...
During the c-section I could feel the very low end of my uterus and I could feel them trying to get her out... I freaked because they had given me some drugs and I was do out of it I couldn't hold my eyes open and I thought for sure it felt like they were squashing her, and I could feel her getting upset, kicking and punching... but her head was stuck and they were trying to dislodge it from my pelvis... I started begging them to quit squashing her and to let me push and I was able to feel enough to start pushing it was quite scary because they had me cut open, I was Just so out if it... so the knocked me out before I could realize what happened and then I woke up in recovery, our baby girl was already 2 hours old. Once I came fully to they let me do skin to skin and our first breastfeeding.. she's eating like a champ, had 5 poopies already and 2 wets... we do have to stay an extra day though which is a bummer, but they want to try to get my swelling under control.... so needles to say it was a very hectic two days and it didn't turn out how I planned but she's here and healthy and I'm healthy and that's all that matters... here a pic of my beautiful girl!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8381.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LaurenM.

I'm sorry to hear that it didn't go as planned, but she is BEAUTIFUL!!! 

Today was my second membrane sweep and I'm hoping to go into labor for my VBAC before Tuesday of next week (I'll be 41.5 weeks then) which is when my c section is scheduled for.


----------



## x Zaly x

Oh wow pink she is absolutely gorgeous! You must be on cloud nine! Sorry you didn't get the birth you wanted, sounds scary but glad you are recovering well. I am still pregnant and wasn't expecting this at all since dd came a day before her due date. My next appointment is Thursday where il get my first sweep done. Hopefully baby decides to make an appearance before then x


----------

